# Battle For Middle Earth II won't load



## Vikus (Feb 22, 2012)

I've installed BFME II, everything seemed fine. I clicked PLAY and the loading screen came up but then it froze and a message came up:

"Windows has encountered a problem and needs to close"

It then searches for the problem and closes down BFME II automatically. Any help?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF 

Is your game disk, downloaded or tormented?

This could be a factor as to why you have an issue..

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## Vikus (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a legally bought game disc (not pirated)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Vikus said:


> It's a legally bought game disc (not pirated)


Hey Vikus,

We'll start simple first of all and work our way up.

Does the disk have any scratches or marks on it?

Also, have you tried running the game "as an Administrator" or in "Compatability Mode".

Thanks,
-Redeye


----------



## Vikus (Feb 22, 2012)

Game is brand spanking never been played before. No scratches or dirt


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you tried running the game "as an Administrator" or in "Compatability Mode"?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the game have some issues in 64 Bit OS
do you have Windows 7?

Try this workaround:



> create an Options.ini file in:
> 
> C:\Users\[your login name]\AppData\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) Files folder (or C:\Documents and Settings\[your login name]\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files if you use XP) and put the following content in that new created file:
> 
> ...


to create a .ini file
just open a new notepad and paste the settings and then save it as options.ini (it should now look as an "ini" file)


----------



## Vikus (Feb 22, 2012)

Redeye3323 - I have been running it as administrator but have had no luck, just the same problem

RockmasteR - I have tried to to do this however it does not allow me to save because I 'require permission from the system administrator' however I am using the administrator's user


----------



## Vikus (Feb 22, 2012)

Vikus said:


> Redeye3323 - I have been running it as administrator but have had no luck, just the same problem
> 
> RockmasteR - I have tried to to do this however it does not allow me to save because I 'require permission from the system administrator' however I am using the administrator's user


I've managed to change the Security settings so I can access it. I've inserted the new file but when I load the game it just comes up with the title poster and stays there. It doesn't do anything.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

What are your full PC specs?
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard


----------



## Vikus (Feb 22, 2012)

CPU: 32-bit operating system
RAM: 3.25GB
Processor: AMD Athlon II X2 250 Processor 3.00GHz 
Video Card: ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply....

AMD Radeon 3000, as integrated in the motherboard?
do you have a dedicated card? or is it part of the motherboard?


----------

